# Can steering wheel controls work with new head unit??



## bremmma (Jul 6, 2005)

I was thinking about replacing the stock head unit with an aftermarket one. I have a couple questions that i was hoping someone could answer for me...

1) Does anyone know if there's any sort of adapters that can make the steering wheel controls compatible with a headunit from Pioneer, Kenwood, or any other major brands?

2) is there anyway to hook up an aftermarket Sirius system to the antenna already wired into the car?

3) On crutchfield, it said that I'd have to fabricate my own mounting kit to get the unit to fit in my X3. Anyone have any info on how I can do this or where I can buy one?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Swells707 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Steering wheel controls.*

I work at Best Buy in the car audio department. Yes it is possible. 
1. you have to have a deck that has a wired remote control output on the back of the deck. I know for sure the pioneer p5800 has it. I think the higher end Alpines have it too. I would go with Alpine if you have an ipod.
2. You have to buy another harness I think as well. It is not too too expensive, I would go to crutchfield.com for it.

Go for it and good luck.


----------



## Swells707 (Apr 4, 2006)

*sirius???*

yeah you can get the antenna relay for sirius for $20 at best buy.


----------

